

The Rise and Fall of Microsoft's UX Platform - samiq
http://www.riagenic.com/archives/363

======
alabut
_Tl;dr summary_ \- it's a bunch of background info on why this designer at
Microsoft tweeted out that WPF and Silverlight are dead, since IE will embrace
and extend HTML5 instead.

He links to this article in the register that sums it up more succinctly:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/09/microsoft_html_5/>

